# Are there any good reference books out there about hard liquor?



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

I'm thinking along the lines of "food lover's companion" or even a very comprehensive bartender's guide. Something that describes liquors and all of the bar accompaniments. Like descriptions and recipes of the mixers, bitters, infusions, etc.


----------

